

Co-Founder of Everypost.com: Tips to Build your Social Media SEO Strategy - ardalzn
http://citizentekk.com/2013/11/22/social-media-seo-strategy/

======
Gaurav322
For twitter hash tags suggestion, you can try hahstagify.me. It gives a
suitable or relevant hash tags for your tweet. So, try it.

